# Food 2.0: Secrets from the Chef Who Fed Google



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Food 2.0: Secrets from the Chef Who Fed Google by Charlie Ayers with Karen Alexander and Carolyn Humphries Photography by Noel Murphy

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

